

Teachly - A video-chat education experiment (Rails Rumble 12) - juretriglav
http://www.goteachly.com

======
juretriglav
OP here. This was build over 48 hours during this year's Rumble and boy was it
stressful. I went solo and it was my first Rumble. Coding for 2 days in a row
with this tempo is insane. Two things would've happened if I continued like
this: 1. Riches. 2. Death :)

I really enjoyed the whole experience though and I'm really happy with how the
app came out. I've had this idea of a chat-roulette remix with an educational
theme for a really long time, and I took the Rails Rumble as an excuse to work
on it really hard for a short period of time, and test the idea on a small
scale.

There was a lot of feature cutting, sadly, but I'll get back to work on it
when the judging period is over. Thing like messages and profiles were left
out, for example. But also some other, really innovative features that just
can't be developed in a weekend (even though I tried).

Let me know what you think :) Also, do take the Rumble at least once in your
life, if you haven't yet, or try to build a finished product in a weekend.
It's enlightening.

------
juretriglav
Since it's a bit hard to get to the actual chat interface in the initial
phases of this experiment (not enough users) and we're not allowed to build
more until the judging period is over, here's a screenshot of how it looks
when you do get to it:

<http://cl.ly/image/3e1v1q390M3Z/teachly.png>

